# WTB: Comic Books



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

*WTB: Comic Books*


View Advert


WTB Comic Books

I know, I know... slightly random request...

Looking for Star Wars, Rick and Morty in particular...

Must be in excellent condition!

Let me know if you have any you want to sell on! Or if you could recommend any sites? (PM me...)




*Advertiser*

jizzle



*Date*

01/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

